# Function funktioniert nur einmal



## uwewo (14. Mai 2007)

Hallo oder Guten Morgen,

hoffentlich bin ich in der richtigen Sparte gelandet.

Derzeit passe ich gerade für einen Freund einen Web-Shop für Fliesen an.
Dabei soll der Kunde seine gewünschte Menge in m² eingeben können, und durch einen Klick  auf einen Button soll hier die eingegebene Menge mit der Verpackungseinheit multipliziert  werden.
Die Ausgabe des Ergebnisses(Bestellmenge), erfolgt derzeit in einem weiteren Textfeld dessen Eigenschaft auf readonly gesetzt wurde.
So nun zum eigentlichen Problem, die Realisierung führe ich mit folgendem Code durch.


```
function ReplaceCommaCalculate(zahl)
<script language="JavaScript" type="text/javascript">
{
   var NoComma     = basket.Bedarf.value.replace(",","."); 
   var NewValue      = Math.ceil(NoComma/zahl)*zahl;
   basket.am.value  = NewValue;
}
</script>

<input type="button" value="Berechnen" onclick="ReplaceCommaCalculate(1.08)"> 


Bestellmenge: <input type="text" name="am" value="0" size="7" readonly> m²
```

Der Code des Shops besteht übrigens aus einer Mischung von Java, PHP, HTML und Smarty.

Wie man anhand der Function sieht, übergebe ich als Parameter die Zahl "1.08" dies ist normalerweise eine Variable aus der DB, zusätzlich ersetze ich das "Komma" durch einen "Punkt"  um die Berechnung durchführen zu können.

Was ich jetzt überhaupt nicht verstehe ist: Diese Function funktioniert nur beim ersten Aufruf des Shops beim ersten Artikel, sobald ein anderer Artikel gewählt wurde und auf "Berechnen" geklickt wird, erscheint in der Statuszeile des Browsers ("Error on Page"). Schliesse ich den Browser und öffne den Shop erneut, funktioniert alles wieder allerdings nur beim ersten gewählten Artikel. Der Source im Browser sieht eigentlich immer gleich aus, es ändert sich nur der Wert aus der DB, der als Parameter übergeben wird.

So, Danke an alle die sich diesem Thema annehmen.

Uwe


----------



## DP (14. Mai 2007)

*verschoben*

javascript != java


----------



## Marcel_Handball (14. Mai 2007)

```
<script language="JavaScript" type="text/javascript">
```
dieser Teil muss vor der Deklaration der Funktion

und: Funktionen kommen in den <head>


----------

